# Specialized Music Instruments Store



## kvochko

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for a big music instruments store in Cairo. I'm after buying something very specific so the store should be big and music specialized. 

Can anyone recommend any?

Thanks.


----------



## Sonrisa

There is a large specialised music store in Lasilky road in Maadi, but i cannot remeber the name


----------



## Whiskey96

There are lots of them, but if we knew what you were after, it may help... For instance, some specialise in electronics, others in stringed instruments.....


----------



## kvochko

Whiskey96 said:


> There are lots of them, but if we knew what you were after, it may help... For instance, some specialise in electronics, others in stringed instruments.....


OK

I'm after a cheap midi controller and a mic stand. Also, I wouldn't mind buying used equipment. Cheaper, better. Any ideas where I could check for it?

Thanks


----------



## Whiskey96

"Al *****" music shop in Ard El Golf, Heliopolis will have what you are after. I bought a complete sound system a few years back from them, and the prices were very good,
but I don't know if you would say 'cheap'...
I will find out the name of the street if you like - it is a 5 minute walk from the BCA
Heliopolis Clubhouse...


----------



## Whiskey96

OMG...!! It edited out the name of the shop......

It REALLY is called Al F a nn y (see if that works).....


----------



## Horus

Whiskey96 said:


> OMG...!! It edited out the name of the shop......
> 
> It REALLY is called Al F a nn y (see if that works).....


That's a terrible name

Thanks, they might have what I am looking for as well.


----------



## NZCowboy

There is also one over by City Stars on Al Nasr Road on the left hand side if you are heading to downtown between Makrum Abeid and Abbas al Akad.


----------



## kvochko

Thanks guys,

I'll check these out.

Cheers.


----------



## Whiskey96

From Ahmed Taysir St, walk or drive up Asmaa Fahmy St. which is the opposite side of the Girl's College (Colait El Banet) from the Commonwealth War Graves....
On the left you will find Al Khodeir stationery shop, which is also stationary....
You can't miss it - it has a huge Egyptian flag painted on the corner.... 
Turn left onto Ibn Hagar Al Asqlany St., and Al F anny is halfway up the street on the
right, up on the 1st floor...


----------

